# Kevin Stevens speaking at West Midlands IHS Symposium



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be speaking at this meeting, and will be available for any questions and concerns you may have regarding my recent new involvement with the IHS committee and our fight against the likes of the APA. It will be my first opportunity to speak to IHS members publically since being co-opt'ed back onto the Internatioanl Herpetological Society committee after a long spell away.

The list of speakers is quite generaous, it should be a very good day.

*Sunday July 15th ~ West Midlands Branch IHS Symposium at Dudley Zoo*​
Speakers ~ Daniel Bennet ~ Topic to be confirmed
Paul Coleman ~ Topic to be confirmed
Kevin Stevens ~ Ecuador and the 
Galapagos Islands
Graham Skinner ~ Topic to be confirmed

Entrance £10 per person​
 
Some free tickets available for IHS members on first come first served basis. One adult per individual or family member. Contact Dave Law for details or to book. [email protected] ​


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope it goes well, have another bump.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Pete Q said:


> Hope it goes well, have another bump.


Should be a good day - thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick note;

I have had several enquiries asking if I will be available to chat about the IHS and its role after I became co-opted back onto the committee. I am hoping to be around a lot before and after my talk at Dudley Zoo to chat, but I'm not sure how much help I would be. I believe, by then, I will have had one committee meeting back under my belt (to be arranged and decided yet) and will probably need a little more time to slot back in and find my feet. However, it does seem that everyones decision to have me back on committee has been a good move judging by the amount of enquiries / response I have had. Perhaps, I am now regarded as being more approachable than a largely "hidden persona"? See you all at Dudley Zoo on the 15th July.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump for the day!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good to meet you last night, and some interesting idea's :2thumb: Look forward to seeing you and having a chat next Sunday at the Zoo.... J


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Janine00 said:


> Good to meet you last night, and some interesting idea's :2thumb: Look forward to seeing you and having a chat next Sunday at the Zoo.... J


Definately! I have pm'd you.


----------

